# Mackerel Fishing in NJ?



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

I heard that mackerel fishing has been heating up in NJ. Any reports? Do you recommend a particular charter? I'm planning to go next Thursday.

For the experts, what advise would you give a green horn?

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Most of action is out of Point Pleasant and Belmar. Try the Belmar Princess 732-284-9709 and the Dauntless, 908-892-4298.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

ruddedogg is there any surf fishing in cape may or sea isle this month?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

fishhoo1954 said:


> ruddedogg is there any surf fishing in cape may or sea isle this month?


You can try. Things have pretty much shut down.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

tks for the reply will let know what happens


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

I just called Miss Belmar. Mackerel fishing has been hot up to this past Saturday. Everyone getting their coolers filled. Sunday was a 1/2 cooler day. We're planning to go out this Thursday. We'll report back.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck.


----------

